# Yvonne Craig Batgirl products announced



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Yvonne Craig has given her permission for Batgirl toys as a bobblehead was announced.

So I think Moebius will be doing a Batgirl model kit. 

Bob Plant, what if Moebius made all the Batman figures kits in a special collection set as well as individual kits?


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

That's great!
Now who's going to make the Batgirl cycle, Moebius or Round 2?
Or am I crazy for wanting this? Would you bat-fans buy a Batgirl cycle if one was produced?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> That's great!
> Now who's going to make the Batgirl cycle, Moebius or Round 2?
> Or am I crazy for wanting this? Would you bat-fans buy a Batgirl cycle if one was produced?


If the figure's included (and whatta figure) I'm in


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> That's great!
> Now who's going to make the Batgirl cycle, Moebius or Round 2?
> Or am I crazy for wanting this? Would you bat-fans buy a Batgirl cycle if one was produced?


If you want the ultimate and most realistic 1/6 Yvonne Craig Batgirl and cycle, also write to Hot Toys on their Facebook page. Their Batgirl would cost around $290 and a cycle near $700 but they would be worth it. See their Scarlett Johansson Black Widow on their high quality. Hot Toys already has the 1966 Batman license.

A lower price model kit would sell as well.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Okay, here's an example of the way my mind works. 

Let's say Yvonne Craig strikes a deal with Moebius to produce a Batgirl kit. Considering the photos they've posted of the six kits they already have planned with the interlocking bases that form the shape of a bat, how do they work any subsequent kits into that theme? Another set of six? Standalone kits? Or...?

On a semi-related note, this is one of the reasons I'm not a fan of interlocking bases.


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

Interlocking bases are okay as long as they all hook the same way. Meaning that if you don't want all of the kits in the series or they add another figure, they'd still fit together.

I doubt I'd hook the entire bunch together anyway. I'd probably keep the heroes together on one shelf with the criminals plotting on another. 

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> Okay, here's an example of the way my mind works.
> 
> Let's say Yvonne Craig strikes a deal with Moebius to produce a Batgirl kit. Considering the photos they've posted of the six kits they already have planned with the interlocking bases that form the shape of a bat, how do they work any subsequent kits into that theme?


FW said they made space for Batgirl to fit in when she became available.

I'd like to see a Frank Gorshin kit repainted as The Joker. He had a great maniacal laugh that I thought he should have played The Joker.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

BatToys said:


> FW said they made space for Batgirl to fit in when she became available.
> 
> I'd like to see a Frank Gorshin kit repainted as The Joker. He had a great maniacal laugh that I thought he should have played The Joker.


Indeed, I saw Frank's pre-planning at work in the Toy Fair mock-up. If you notice, Batman has a base that is twice as big as everyone else. That was not because he was the star, I suspect, but becuase it could be cut in half to make room for Batgirl. I think we need to just let Frank run his business, he knows what he is doing! :thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

RSN said:


> Indeed, I saw Frank's pre-planning at work in the Toy Fair mock-up. If you notice, Batman has a base that is twice as big as everyone else. That was not because he was the star, I suspect, but becuase it could be cut in half to make room for Batgirl. I think we need to just let Frank run his business, he knows what he is doing! :thumbsup:


Yep,there're sure are a lot of armchair CEO's around here.........


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

And it's not like the bases designs are cast in stone. There's still a LONG way to go before these hit shelves.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

RSN said:


> Indeed, I saw Frank's pre-planning at work in the Toy Fair mock-up. If you notice, Batman has a base that is twice as big as everyone else. That was not because he was the star, I suspect, but becuase it could be cut in half to make room for Batgirl. I think we need to just let Frank run his business, he knows what he is doing! :thumbsup:


Absolutely! They haven't produced a dud yet, so they must
Know what they're doing!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

RSN said:


> ...I think we need to just let Frank run his business, he knows what he is doing! :thumbsup:


Oh, I agree 100%. I was just pondering aloud, since we tend to do that here.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Paulbo said:


> And it's not like the bases designs are cast in stone.


I assume they'll be plastic!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

BatToys said:


> Yvonne Craig has given her permission for Batgirl toys as a bobblehead was announced.


What's your source?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisW said:


> What's your source?


Good question....


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

It was on the internet. You can't lie on the internet


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

A Batman board listed funco bobblehead website as the source.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...batman-yvonne-craig-bobble-head-funko-p-18233


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BatToys said:


> http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...batman-yvonne-craig-bobble-head-funko-p-18233


I don't consider Monsters In Motion to be a reliable source; they have a reputation for fabricating information out of thin air. If they told me water was wet I'd get a second opinion.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> I don't consider Monsters In Motion to be a reliable source; they have a reputation for fabricating information out of thin air. If they told me water was wet I'd get a second opinion.


No no, they're right. Water IS wet.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I think it's pretty cool, if a bit ambitious, that's a lot of projects and investment for a small company. I hope it's a grand slam for him!

Tib


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Al; you're being a LITTLE harsh on our friends at MIM...If they told me water was wet, I'd believe them, if they told me a RELEASE DATE for water or that they had water IN STOCK.....well, THEN, I would be doubtful. 
Tom


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> No no, they're right. Water IS wet.


There ya' go; second opinion. 



Bwain no more said:


> Al; you're being a LITTLE harsh on our friends at MIM...If they told me water was wet, I'd believe them, if they told me a RELEASE DATE for water or that they had water IN STOCK.....well, THEN, I would be doubtful.
> Tom


Yeah, I suppose that's a _little_ more accurate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

BTW, if you get water from CultTVMan's site, I'm pretty sure it is cello-wrapped. :freak:
Tom


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Edited for obvious reasons.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Zombie_61 said:


> And probably recast.


That is not particularly nice.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Hee hee!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> That is not particularly nice.


Maybe not, but it's no secret they've sold recast kits in the past.

In all fairness, I've heard (or rather read) that recently Monsters In Motion has been trying to improve their reputation, and I sincerely hope that's true. But I've had a couple of questionable dealings with them in the past during which they proved to be incompetent at the very least, and perhaps even unethical, so they've lost my trust. However, out of respect for you, I shall refrain from making any further negative statements about Monsters In Motion unless I'm asked directly.


----------



## Jokerman (Oct 6, 2004)

Cello wrapped water under the bridge


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Big Bad Toy Store is also advertising the Batgirl bobblehead. Anyway it looks like Moebius will be adding Batgirl to their lineup.

The base is rocky but on the show the Batcave floor was smooth. I think the TV Batman logo in sections would make a better appealing base.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> Maybe not, but it's no secret they've sold recast kits in the past.
> 
> In all fairness, I've heard (or rather read) that recently Monsters In Motion has been trying to improve their reputation, and I sincerely hope that's true. But I've had a couple of questionable dealings with them in the past during which they proved to be incompetent at the very least, and perhaps even unethical, so they've lost my trust. However, out of respect for you, I shall refrain from making any further negative statements about Monsters In Motion unless I'm asked directly.


You meant MiM with the recast comment? Because, if you read the thread, it looks like you meant _Cult _sells recasts. That's what Steve was saying wasn't particulary nice. 'Cause he doesn't.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John P said:


> You meant MiM with the recast comment? Because, if you read the thread, it looks like you meant _Cult _sells recasts. That's what Steve was saying wasn't particulary nice. 'Cause he doesn't.


Exactly the way I read it too.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm just gonna wait for Moebius to announce whether or not they will produce a Batgirl kit. Saves on a lot of poor speculation!!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

BatToys said:


> Big Bad Toy Store is also advertising the Batgirl bobblehead. Anyway it looks like Moebius will be adding Batgirl to their lineup.
> 
> The base is rocky but on the show the Batcave floor was smooth. I think the TV Batman logo in sections would make a better appealing base.


Do you make these things up as you go along?
First....you post that Yvonne Craig has signed on to let then use her likeness...
Any proof of that............no.
Then you link to MIM, notorious for bootleg, unlicensed products.....
Then you comment that it looks like Moebius will be adding Batgirl to their line...
no evidence of that so far......

You really should stop making claims as though they are true......


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Probably taking his que from the mainstream media.

Also glad the recast thing was cleared up bcuz that got a 'whoa, dude!'
reaction as I read the thread!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

All kidding aside, Frank had NO KNOWLEDGE of any change with Ms Craig's status, nor did his rep at Warner. Something to note; on the MIM site, the Catwoman bobble pictured Lee Merriweather as the Catwoman from the 1966 feature film which is NOT a part of the licensing agreement, ONLY the series. 
Tom


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> Do you make these things up as you go along?
> First....you post that Yvonne Craig has signed on to let then use her likeness...
> Any proof of that............no.
> Then you link to MIM, notorious for bootleg, unlicensed products.....
> ...


Of course I don't make it up. You can read about it where I read about it at the link below. If Funko is advertising a Craig Batgirl on their website, it's odd the Warner rep does not know about it. Big Bad Toy Store is also advertising it and you can write to them for details and let us know what you find out.

http://www.66batman.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=783&start=30


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

BatToys said:


> Of course I don't make it up. You can read about it where I read about it at the link below. If Funko is advertising a Craig Batgirl on their website, it's odd the Warner rep does not know about it. Big Bad Toy Store is also advertising it and you can write to them for details and let us know what you find out.
> 
> http://www.66batman.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=783&start=30


BatToys - we're not ganging up on you, it's just that you are repeating things on the boards that just aren't true...yet.

Funko is NOT advertising a Batgirl Wobble-Head. They list the same 4 as were announced at Toy Fair.

Frank said he would like to do Batgirl - obviously - but Yvonne Craig isn't satisfied with the licensing deal she's been offered. So it may be that companies like MIM and BBTS are hedging bets on a deal being struck sooner rather than later with Ms. Craig. 

If you read the thread you posted , on page 4 Scott Sebring posted the following...

_Yvonne had been and has been approached by WB/DC to use her likeness for the upcoming line of products. She had some questions and concerns as to the terms of the proposed deal(s) and has of yet had seen or heard a deal/agreement that currently made any sense at this time. I've heard the deal they proposed and laughed out loud. Sorry, I'm a fan and want to see this stuff but the current deal was ridiculous and to a great degree insulting. So currently, there are no licensed items of Yvonne as Batgirl currently coming out. If and when something does present itself to be a fair and reasonable deal, then we might see product in the future. Yvonne remains hopeful that fans won't miss out all together but it still has to make sense for her in the long run and trusts they understand._

Now, can we trust *THAT* post? He seems chummy enough with Ms. Craig and others in the Bat-Universe...

On a side note - On Sebring's blog there are pictures from Adam West's art show premiere in Hollywood. Holy crap-tastic, Batman!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

ChrisW said:


> On a side note - On Sebring's blog there are pictures from Adam West's art show premiere in Hollywood. Holy crap-tastic, Batman!


I moderated a panel with Adam at DragonCon a few years ago and during the panel he doodled a picture of the Penguin on a note pad. As soon as the panel was over I reached over and grabbed it up, so I have an original Adam West!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Now, that's cool!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

RSN said:


> I moderated a panel with Adam at DragonCon a few years ago and during the panel he doodled a picture of the Penguin on a note pad. As soon as the panel was over I reached over and grabbed it up, so I have an original Adam West!!


Hey nice score!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Why not post a pic of the pic for the hellovit?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Jimmy B said:


> Hey nice score!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Why not post a pic of the pic for the hellovit?


I'll get it out and scan it tomorrow so stay tuned............same bat-time.........same bat-channel!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> You meant MiM with the recast comment? Because, if you read the thread, it looks like you meant _Cult _sells recasts. That's what Steve was saying wasn't particulary nice. 'Cause he doesn't.


Okay, here I stand with foot firmly implanted in mouth. I just re-read the thread and, apparently, my mind was still on Monsters In Motion when I made that comment and I completely blanked out on Tom's mention of CultTVMan's website in the previous post. So, yes, I was referring to Monsters In Motion when I made that recasting wisecrack, and I was *not* referring to Steve Iverson or his CultTVMan website. I know he doesn't sell recast kits, recast parts, or anything of the kind. My comment was completely my mistake.

*For the record: I most sincerely apologize to Steve Iverson.* I have never heard anyone even _hint_ that he is associated in any way with the practice of recasting, or with anyone who is a recaster. I know him to be a respectable person who consistently supports this hobby in a very positive manner, and provides excellent customer service and products of the highest quality.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

No problem dude. Much appreciated

Steve


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> Okay, here I stand with foot firmly implanted in mouth. I just re-read the thread and, apparently, my mind was still on Monsters In Motion when I made that comment and I completely blanked out on Tom's mention of CultTVMan's website in the previous post. So, yes, I was referring to Monsters In Motion when I made that recasting wisecrack, and I was *not* referring to Steve Iverson or his CultTVMan website. I know he doesn't sell recast kits, recast parts, or anything of the kind. My comment was completely my mistake.
> 
> *For the record: I most sincerely apologize to Steve Iverson.* I have never heard anyone even _hint_ that he is associated in any way with the practice of recasting, or with anyone who is a recaster. I know him to be a respectable person who consistently supports this hobby in a very positive manner, and provides excellent customer service and products of the highest quality.


You can take that to the bank!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Jimmy B said:


> Hey nice score!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Why not post a pic of the pic for the hellovit?


Here it is, as promised, my Adam West original!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> No problem dude. Much appreciated
> 
> Steve


Thank you for being so understanding; _that's_ much appreciated!



RSN said:


> Here it is, as promised, my Adam West original!!


He didn't _sign_ it???


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Thank you for being so understanding; _that's_ much appreciated!
> 
> He didn't _sign_ it???


Nope, when the panel was over he just got up and left. I grabbed it just as the first row of fans were lunging for it!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

RSN said:


> Here it is, as promised, my Adam West original!!


Well, he shouldn't quit his day job! :lol:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

John P said:


> Well, he shouldn't quit his day job! :lol:


I guess it is in the eye of the beholder, I quite like it myself.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

That is cool RSN - thanks for posting


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Well, he shouldn't quit his day job! :lol:


I can't see him giving up the prestige that comes with being the Mayor of Quahog, so I think we're safe. Nobody messes with Adam We!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

*Yvonne Craig signs agreement for Batgirl toys*

"Hey Bat Fans!

To all of you who’ve been asking: I'm pleased to announce that I’ve just signed a licensing agreement with Warner Brothers so expect to see Batgirl toys etc. on the market in the very near future. I look forward to seeing what they make.

Best Bat Wishes!
Yvonne"

I wonder if companies that already have the 1966 Batman license get Batgirl automatically or they have to pay a separate fee?


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

John P said:


> No no, they're right. Water IS wet.


just reading this,but here in Scotland the water isn't just wet,we get it in stages from damp to absolutely blooming(swear word substitute:lolsoaking
cheers,Gordon


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GordonMitchell said:


> just reading this,but here in Scotland the water isn't just wet,we get it in stages from damp to absolutely blooming(swear word substitute:lolsoaking
> cheers,Gordon


I thought it was mixed with whiskey.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Will the model be made so that we can kitbash her into Marta, the Orion slave girl?


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

John P said:


> I thought it was mixed with whiskey.


No that's just for the weak(sassenachs or the English ,FREEDOM:jestbut in reality its the barley we mix with water(secret family recipe and such)to get the whiskey/hooch first,all this is needed to get the thread back on track so a few bottles of the best to miss Craig to whet her appetite with and the promise of more when she agrees to sign away her likeness,failing that there's always the thumb screws either way we want her in the Moebius group of 66 the crew won't look the same without her

cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with recasts!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Matthew Green said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with recasts!


thought we had moved on from the MIM bit and onto water:lol:


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Matthew Green said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with recasts!


Oh, sure, except they take money out of the hands of the sculptors, kit designers, moldmakers, what-have-you who designed the original kit, are usually of an inferior quality, and are totally unethical.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Matthew Green said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with recasts!


Now you know better than to even joke of it lest the recast police converge upon you pitchforks in hand


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

http://monstercafesaltillo.blogspot.mx/2012/08/controversial-thursday-is-back.html

I already blogged on it....But for original creations I stand by and agree with you guys. But for the others?


----------

